# Cheap Omega Ploprof - Any condition



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

*Cheap Omega Ploprof - Any condition*


View Advert


Looking for a beater Ploprof, not bothered about service history or paperwork as long as it works and keeps time. Must have the mesh bracelet. What have you got?




*Advertiser*

dazaa



*Date*

09/05/19



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

